# Roadmaster Jet Pilot



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

Not that I need another ladies tanklight but, here is a 60's Roadmaster Jet pilot I have a lead on.
Asking $100...worth maybe $50.00 in it's original condition.....lots of rust for $100 I think.

Your thoughts on it's value considering it's condition?

Any idea of it's rareity?


----------



## jpromo (Dec 29, 2011)

Yikes, that is some rust. Though, an Oxalic acid bath would likely help it immensely. The reflectors on the light are unique as well as the basket. Not my cup of tea but 100$ is high. Break his heart with 50$, tell him what it will cost to rechrome it, then go up to 65$.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks jp. Not doubt alot of rust.
Thought the light bezel with the red and green jewels was cool.
Alot of work though. You know I don't want to put alot of resto in this added project.
I think ill probably pass on this one. He did say he'd drive the 3hr trip to deliver though.
$50 will be my best offer I think.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 29, 2011)

jpromo said:


> Yikes, that is some rust. Though, an Oxalic acid bath would likely help it immensely. The reflectors on the light are unique as well as the basket. Not my cup of tea but 100$ is high. Break his heart with 50$, tell him what it will cost to rechrome it, then go up to 65$.




So I went back with a $50 offer and he came back with a minimum of $60...almost there. Might consider if he he delivers.
Still alot of work to put into this one. 
Not much out there on these Roadmaster Jet Pilots. In fact I haven't found anything yet. Alot of "jet" models by numerous manufacturers. But nothing yet on the Jet Pilot.
What is it worth if cleaned up and repainted. If this is a $150 full retail in mint condition, its not a project I'm willing to fund.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 29, 2011)

I love bike baskets, (basket case maybe??) have never seen that style of basket, very nice.Take it off and in my parts thats worth a solid 15-20 dollars, so theres part of your money back right there.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

OldRider said:


> I love bike baskets, (basket case maybe??) have never seen that style of basket, very nice.Take it off and in my parts thats worth a solid 15-20 dollars, so theres part of your money back right there.




I hate parting out bikes but, being that this is an accessory I guess it wouldn't hurt me too bad. $15-20 in that condition....interesting, after all said in done it is a $45 bike at the selling price of $60....hmmmm
Sure is alot of rust though. Unlike alot of collectors, I hate rust. Especially this condition of this bike....sure looks to be alot of work and time. 

I was looking at chucksoldbikes gallery and saw this same basket on one of his bikes.


----------



## jd56 (Dec 30, 2011)

My bad, chucksoldbikes basket is actually a baby seat mounted on the front tube.
Pays to read the title on his picture....my bad.


----------



## lgndunner (Nov 30, 2012)

I just restored a similar bike, only different in that it's all chrome.  The bike was 100% brown (rusted) and in 1 1/2 days I was able to clean it nearly spotless with a copper wire sponge and a handful of scotch pads.  The wire sponge removes rust so fast and easy, just make sure you don't use it on any paint you want to keep.


----------



## Boris (Nov 30, 2012)

Ya don't have to buy every damn bike that's out there JD.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 30, 2012)

You're right Dave. But I have an addiction.
In fact Im looking to pull the trigger on a nice looking Huffy Silver Jet. Just another bike that the wife probably will never ride. Its a shame she dont have the addiction too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2012)

I would go for it JD otherwise Dave will probably rob it out from under you.You might as well be in the same boat everyone else has been and scratch your head wondering why you bought it.We have all done that.It does have a fair amount of rust.I will check what rust is bringing at scrap yard prices.lol Good Luck


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2012)

Guys this was a year ago. Bike is gone. Ive increased my outlook on quality of tankights

Did buy this yesterday.





Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't care if it was a year ago, I finally thought of something to say, and damn it, I had to say it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2012)

All I can say JD is that Dave is a nincompoop!


----------



## jd56 (Dec 2, 2012)

That was funny dave. And vince I like you both so Im not taking sides. But you both sure know how to add to you posts totals.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks JD,Dave has over 2200 posts and 2100 of them are nonsense.I try to keep serious and informative but that other moron.....


----------



## Greg M (Dec 2, 2012)

You guys do remind me of the twins from Ocean's Eleven for some reason


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2012)

vincev said:


> Thanks JD,Dave has over 2200 posts and 2100 of them are nonsense.I try to keep serious and informative but that other moron.....




Sorry Vince, but I have dispute your figures. I have over 2200 posts, and 3,250 of them are nonsense.


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2012)

JD,does a little voice keep telling you that asking for an opinion on the forum may not be a good idea?


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2012)

jd56 said:


> That was funny dave. And vince I like you both so Im not taking sides. But you both sure know how to add to you posts totals.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Nice way to push yourself over the 2000 mark JD!


----------

